# Sore abdominal muscles



## CKC1982

I honestly feel like Ive been doing situps in my sleep or something, my abs from my breasts to my belly button are sore and achy. OH says its from all the sitting up Ive been doing... Laying down, and sitting up.. laying down , and sitting up. hahaa I near wee'd myself when he said that. I just find it very strange and wondered it this is a symptom of this stretching or if Im just doing secret workouts and not remembering it!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

On my pregnancy app on my phone it says around this stage your abdo muscles may ache like you've been doing sit ups! So I guess this is completely normal. I've not had that feeling... Just the odd stretchy/dull cramping in the bottom of my abdo ... I've been far to lazy/tired/nauseated to do anything remotely like exercise haha xx


----------



## CKC1982

LOL right on, what app is that? I have a bunch but I dont really think I like any of them so far ;)


----------



## debzie

In pregnancy your abdominal muscles separate to accommodate your bump. You can check if they are parting by lying on your back and doing a gentle sit up with your fingers poking about an inch above your belly button. If you can feel a gap of up to two fingers width they are separating. Hope this helps. x


----------



## babytime1

debzie said:


> In pregnancy your abdominal muscles separate to accommodate your bump. You can check if they are parting by lying on your back and doing a gentle sit up with your fingers poking about an inch above your belly button. If you can feel a gap of up to two fingers width they are separating. Hope this helps. x

Haha you've given me something new to obsess over  x


----------



## debzie

I obsess over everything lol. Comes with the pregnancy after loss teritory, with each pregnancy I seem to pick up more random information.


----------



## CKC1982

wow! Thats freaky, mine have seperated about the width of my finger. WEIRD!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

CKC1982 said:


> LOL right on, what app is that? I have a bunch but I dont really think I like any of them so far ;)

Its just called Pregnancy...it says its by The Smiles Factory. The icon is a red box with a little baby on it. I have the free one but you have to buy the full version xx


----------



## CKC1982

Pink_Sparkle said:


> CKC1982 said:
> 
> 
> LOL right on, what app is that? I have a bunch but I dont really think I like any of them so far ;)
> 
> Its just called Pregnancy...it says its by The Smiles Factory. The icon is a red box with a little baby on it. I have the free one but you have to buy the full version xxClick to expand...

mm.. I have that one. bought it and everything. I think I just expect far too much from them. hah


----------



## Kiwigurl

Totally feel this too. Makes me feel less guilty about not exercising :)


----------



## MissyMojo

my tummy aches a bit today too and theres only 2days between us x

my fave app is 
'I'm Expecting'
it has daily info, 3d ultrasound pic for each week, lets you track symptoms and tells you why your getting them along with how common they are.


----------



## CKC1982

Oddly enough, mine was only sore like that for a couple days. its fine now. lol 

Ooooh I dont have that app, Im downloadin it now ;) Thanks!


----------



## patooti

My stomach feels like I did a million sit ups last night and my back is super sore and tired. Ugg. I'm only 6 weeks so it's not due to a bump pushing on anything yet so not sure what is going on.


----------

